# Fly Line for the Jetties



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

I am planning to fish the rocks in a couple weeks. When I am there, I would like to use my fly rod quite a bit. Problem is that I have an 8wt with floating line. What is my best option for utilizing this setup and not having to purchase a whole new spool and intermediate line to go with it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

floating line will work at the jetties, but you will feel frustrated and end up buying an intermediate line. Especially when you can see the fish below and can't get your fly to them.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Not a problem - you could (a) fish your floating line with a weighted fly to get down a little ways; (b) buy a Type V-VI sink tip to loop on your floating line and get your fly down; or (iii) swap your floating line for an intermediate or a sinker on the spool you have.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 21, 2010)

Boatwright is wise. Do what he say.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Boatwright said:


> Not a problem - you could (a) fish your floating line with a weighted fly to get down a little ways; (b) buy a Type V-VI sink tip to loop on your floating line and get your fly down; or (iii) swap your floating line for an intermediate or a sinker on the spool you have.


I like the idea of combining option "a" and option "b" especially since there's a possibility I'll be fishing the flats that same weekend and will want to easily switch back to floating line. Thanks!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Get an intermediate if you can... it'll make life a lot easier.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Good advice here - you may have to simply face the fact that you'll need an intermediate line for fishing jetties and surf. Something to consider - there are those nifty "Omni-Spool" line storage systems which makes changing a line fairly simple, and would not require the purchase of a spare spool.

If you're planning to fish both jetties and flats in the same trip you'll need both a floating line and an intermediate.

I've started using Omni-spools, and they are pretty handy - www.omnispool.com . Also available at FTU, on Amazon, etc.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd highly recommend an intermediate line for the jetty, use to use a floating with a sinking head but you will get out fished by anyone with a intermediate line.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

itch2fish said:


> Good advice here - you may have to simply face the fact that you'll need an intermediate line for fishing jetties and surf. Something to consider - there are those nifty "Omni-Spool" line storage systems which makes changing a line fairly simple, and would not require the purchase of a spare spool.
> 
> If you're planning to fish both jetties and flats in the same trip you'll need both a floating line and an intermediate.
> 
> I've started using Omni-spools, and they are pretty handy - www.omnispool.com . Also available at FTU, on Amazon, etc.


After further thought. I am going this route. Seems like it would be pretty easy to switch lines using the omnispool. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

i have a new 10 wt and had it to the jetties twice. I got the sinking tip and it's not cutting it!....Get an intermediate!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

look for an SA wet-cel II or III. 

awesome lines for your application, and they're ~$40 bucks...or at least they were. 

good luck finding one. if you do, buy it and if you don't love it i'll buy from you.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input yall!!! I ended up ordering an Intermediate Sink with the omnispool. All said and done it was 100 buck. That's the price of a new spool for my reel, so I figure I ended up coming out on top. Plus this will give me the full advantage for catching fish!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I would want a 10 wt + for the jetty, it's easy to get over matched. I assume you're fishing from a boat, use an intermediate or sinker with lots of backing.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for that Omni-Spool link. Looks like a great product that I wish I had heard about years ago!


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Bruce J said:


> Thanks for that Omni-Spool link. Looks like a great product that I wish I had heard about years ago!


I ended up getting an omnispool and some intermediate sink line for my trip. The spool works awesome. Its super easy to switch lines. Definitely beats spending an extra 100 bucks for another fly reel spool.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Glad you like the Omni-Spool. I've been using them for a while and like them too. I think they will become standard gear for fly fishers.

Be sure and give us a report of your trip!


----------

